# Woke Catholicism



## JM (Sep 4, 2020)

Strange, even for the Catholic Church.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 4, 2020)

That is quite the speech. However, I actually think the Roman church has been going down this path for a long time now. Just look at Francis. That man is a socialist/marxist through and through. Many within that church actively renounce him.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 4, 2020)

If you were still needing proof that _Wokism_ is its own religion, here you have it.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Relztrah (Sep 4, 2020)

The Roman Catholics were woke when woke wasn't cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Sep 5, 2020)

Liberation theology began in the Roman Communion in the 20th century to my knowledge. It just hasn't been as influential in US parishes as in Latin America.


----------



## PezLad (Sep 5, 2020)

The label "woke" is certainly a just reward for the identity politics and newspeak of the authoritarian left, having labelled everyone else they now receive their own label; having divided and conquered in part with the libel of labels they have reaped what they have sown; for the last 10 or so years they have gotten away with their label and dismiss out of hand approach; an approach which is anti intellectual; in return they are getting dismissed out of hand as woke, not treated with any intellectual dignity as they have so treated others; with the advent of the term wokism, just as fundamentalism was laughed at the world over, maybe we can get past the labels and back to real substance and debate.


----------

